# My Recovery Story!!!! (Inspiration Read!)



## Hawthorne13 (Sep 17, 2016)

To Start, I've Had Dp/Dr for a year and 3 months anf its safe to say im recovered. It all started in july 22 2016, i was in the room smoking some weed and i was super high. I was always a stessed out person and i used weed as an escape instead of a medicine of relaxation. So the source of my dp/dr was extreme stress and weed was tgr trigger. In the month i was super spaced out and anxious almost 24/7 , like everyone who's ever encountered this temporary nental disturbance i thought i was going crazy! I used to aggressively look up schizophrenia symptoms just to obsessively apply the symptoms to me. I would say my life with dp/dr was hell, but hell is way worst than this(religious man) but i can say this was a very disturbing year in a half. Now That I Told You A lil Of My Pain noe let me share all of my joy. The one and only tip i can give to my fellow suffers is "JUST GIVE IT TIME." Trust me i know you prolli heard it all before but this is very serious. I never took the effort to try and recover, i never exercised, i didnt stop smoking ciggs, i've drunk a lil, and now i can smoke weed again( i had to start back up slowly). I really didnt do nothing to acheive this type of recovery, but i kept a mental strength thats required for us all as humans. What kept my mind strong is the fact that no matter how i feel, everything thats going on in this current moment is real even the very condition that got me feeling this way. That kept me sane and aware, as time pass so does the symptoms. Each symptom dissipate in time soon you will start asking yaself "damn remember it used to feel all dreamy like!?" Then eventually u will hit a phase where u know its there but it really don't bother you. Dp/Dr remind me of the seatbelt noise that go off when u dont have your seatbelt on while driving, tge noise annoy you for a lil while but once your driving and paying attention to the music playing and your overall surroundings u manage to not only ignore the noise but u eventually forget that the noise is happening, It dont bother you like it used to. Thats Dp/Dr in a nutshell, just let it got ignore it and overtime you mind will adjust itself to completely let it go to the point you dont even feel it nor fear it anymore. I hope this post help Alot of people on here this is my truth i been doing what i want since this happened to me. It bothered me before but not no more! I'm good and i hope everyone that reach this post can be just as well as i am right now. YOURE GONNA BE FINE! JUST GIVE IT TIME! AND STOP BEING SCARED! LIFE IS GOOD!


----------



## MrsDon (May 19, 2017)

I've give it time...12 years I've gave it! I don't questions existing things only the 1st year of my dp/dr. ...I know everything is real it's just my view that everything is like a dream! It annoys and frustrates me! I get on with my life like everyone else but the thing won't go away....congratulations on coming through yours one day I will be posting a recovery story ????


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Please please please stop smoking weed. You just don't know what you're getting. You are probably getting skunk which is high THC and low CBD. That is what landed me in this mess. You've had it for 3 months and got lucky. Dont risk having this permanently by smoking what you don't know what you're getting... unless it's legal where u are, and if you HAVE to smoke get a high CBD strain


----------

